# Cleaning sand from canned clams



## el viejo

is there any guarranteed way of cleaning all the sand out of canned clams?


----------



## Lisar

I didnt know they came in a can. So I am no help there


----------



## pdswife

I've never had any problems with sand in my canned clams... you could rinse them but..then you'd lose some of the flavor because you'd lose a lot of the juice that they come with....

p.s. WELCOME TO THE GROUP!!!


----------



## pacanis

I never had sand in my canned clams either, but I have "heard stories" on panty hose/nylons working to strain sand from fresh clams. You could retain the juice after it's been poured through the nylon, scoop the clams off and rinse them in water, then return them to their juice. What you do with the panty hose then is optional....


----------



## blissful

pacanis said:


> I never had sand in my canned clams either, but I have "heard stories" on panty hose/nylons working to strain sand from fresh clams. You could retain the juice after it's been poured through the nylon, scoop the clams off and rinse them in water, then return them to their juice. What you do with the panty hose then is optional....


Pacanis, what do you do with the panty hose?


----------



## pacanis

Hey now Bliss..... this was just a story I heard and adapted because it might actually work. Honest  ;^)


----------



## BreezyCooking

What brand of canned clams are you buying?  I've been buying canned clams for many years now & have never ever found even the tiniest amount of sand or grit in them - or the broth/brine they're canned in.


----------



## pacanis

Good question. I always buy Snow's (in the yellow can). And they are often on sale 10 for $10, which is nice. I want to avoid whatever kind you are buying el viejo. That is, if they sell them here.


----------



## blissful

pacanis said:


> Hey now Bliss..... this was just a story I heard and adapted because it might actually work. Honest ;^)


I believe you.


----------



## el viejo

*Canned clams*

sorry i 'clammed' up after asking my question-had to run some errands. the clams i am using are from costco and they are the SeaWatch Chopped Clams*restaurant quality*.i didn't know about the nylon trick so what i had done was rinse them in a collander and bought a small bottle of clam juice to use when i made my chowder.at the bottom of the chowder and a couple of times before,i bit into sand.


----------



## pacanis

SeaWatch. Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Thanks for the info ElViejo!  While I do often shop at CostCo, I haven't seen the "SeaWatch" brand around here.  Snow's, Gorton's, & a few others whose names escape me at the moment have all been sand/grit-free, & if I'm using them for white clam sauce or chowder, I always use the canning liquid as well.


----------



## yummymummy

try soaking them for about five minutes in ice water that should get the sand out


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yummyyummy - that may work for live in-the-shell clams, but we're talking about canned clams here.


----------

